# service manual(s) ???



## jbach (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello,

I just acquired a 1967 GTO that has gone through a reasonable restoration, but there are some minor things I still need to do. Can anyone suggest a good service manual(s), either printed or on CD?

Thanks,
Jim Bach


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Here are a couple of sources, there are probably others.

1967 Pontiac Shop Manuals on CDrom
1967-1972 Pontiac Professional Series Shop Manual Set

Bear


----------

